# Doncaster hotels



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone from Doncaster ? could you put up some good hotels near the show please.


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, the closest to the show is the Campanile Hotel, it is literally across the road. I think it is arround £50 a night.

DONCASTER HOTEL: online hotel booking in DONCASTER

Others are:

Rockingham Arms Hotel

Doncaster Central East Hotel | Information - cheap quality budget hotel rooms - Premier Inn

Windsor House Hotel

These are a little more expensive:

The Regent Hotel

The Grand St. Leger Hotel Doncaster

Danum Hotel Doncaster

Homepage - The Earl of Doncaster

And a 4*:

Best Western Premier Mount Pleasant Hotel in Doncaster, 4 star luxury hotel rooms in Doncaster

Hope these help

Donz
xxx


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we stayed at the campinile last year, literally two mins walk, reminds me of butlins thou lol!

is pretty cheap but clean and basic!


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

wacky69 said:


> we stayed at the campinile last year, literally two mins walk, reminds me of butlins thou lol!
> 
> is pretty cheap but clean and basic!


A few guests of my wedding stayed there last yr they all seemed happy with the place cheap, clean and chearful!!

We spent the wedding night at the Earl of Doncaster, it was very nice but about twice the price!!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Donz n Si said:


> Hi, the closest to the show is the Campanile Hotel, it is literally across the road. I think it is arround £50 a night.
> 
> DONCASTER HOTEL: online hotel booking in DONCASTER
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that, great help.


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

I think myself and nuttyaboutgeckos will be staying over somewhere. as long as it's not a hut in the middle of no where!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There's a travelodge about 15min drive away that i've stayed in a few times as it's the only one locally I can find that allows dogs to stay and i always take my GSD with me. Pretty cheap (usually £20-40 a night) but you do need a car to get to it.


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

The closest travelodges are Carcroft and Hatfield the Hatfield one is at junction 5 on the M18 approx 7.5 miles away from The Dome and Carcroft is 6 miles from the train station so about 7 miles from The Dome.

I think the Lakeside Premier Inn used to be a Travelodge at one point, but not sure.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*If you're going to the doncaster reptile show then you're better of staying at the Premiere Inn, it's right over the road, literally you can see it from the dome itself. Carparking, next to a bowling alley and VUE cinemas. Also near by is a big ASDA if you want to cook you'reself something. There's two, one right near it and one just away from it at the other side of lakeside.*

Doncaster Central East Hotel | Information - cheap quality budget hotel rooms - Premier Inn

: victory:​


----------

